# Cascara



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive ordered some La Illusion cascara from Has Bean, something Ive been very tempted to try for ages & it seems excellent value.

Any tips on a great brew?

Discuss..


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Only ever used french press. How about ...http://vimeo.com/m/2161915


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I followed the HasBean brewing guide video using a french press.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks chaps, id seen both of those - Ill have a play with temps and ratios etc


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How long does Cascara stay fresh once purchased (and kept sealed in normal Has Bean style bags) ?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Longer than beans I think but I'm not sure. I never warmed to it tbh, although I can see how some would like it.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Works well in a tea pot. Also good in the aeropress!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> How long does Cascara stay fresh once purchased (and kept sealed in normal Has Bean style bags) ?


I have been wondering the same myself Gary. It is dried so I would have thought it should have similar shelf-life to other dried fruit but would love to know for sure.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I have some from Aug 2011. Still seems ok to me. Probably a little degradation but nothing I can notice.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd agree with Mike. I've got a bag from Christmas and the quality has barely altered. Seems to keep similarly to tea leaves


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've used it in a billy with water heated in a kelly kettle and then strained. Tasted great!

Same taste when brewed in a strainer teapot and French Press.

Brew to taste. Start with a 4 minute steep and work backwards until you get the required taste


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I had a crazy idea : making a brewed coffee using cascara tea....think about it, the cherry and bean from the same plant coming to together in one drink....You could take it one step further and then use that as the basis for an americano, or ''Red/Black-eye'' by adding a shot!

I dont think I have woken up properly yet haha


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tried the La Ilusion Cascara yesterday for the first time, I did a mini-brew of 3g in 125ml water @ 85c for 4mins 30 seconds in one of these http://jingtea.com/teaware/tea-sets/glass-gong-fu-set

As it cooled it got sweeter and sweeter and had hints of cherry and something I couldnt quite put my finger on. Very pleasant and refreshing , I didnt feel a caffeine hit in the same way as coffee, more awakened and lifted spirit.


----------

